# Engine bay bare metal detail



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all,

The final stage of my engine bay detail which follows on from my previous post was to sort out the bare metal and bring this back to life.

I had already degreased this area when doing the rest of the engine bay so I went about getting rid of the stains and bringing back some shine whilst protecting it to keep it in better condition going forward.

This is a straight forward one and I have done this on chrome previously with amazing results so has multiple uses.

Products used:


Britemax heavy metal polish
grade #00 wire wool
Britemax final finish metal polish/sealant
Microfibre cloths

You may want to consider masking tape as well and certainly if you are doing this anywhere near bodywork paint.

Simple process of applying the polish to the wire wool - not a lot neaded and then working this in to the metal. You do not need to apply masses of pressure, let the polish and wire wool do the work. Leave to haze and remove with a cloth to see the results, you can do this again if staining is bad and then following this apply the final stage polish/sealant with the wire wool again, leave to haze and buff off.

Here are the before, during and after pics and pretty happy with the very final result, this took two passes with the heavy polish and one with the final step.

Really pleased with the final outcome as this metal came up well for a three year old car and feel it makes a massive difference under the hood.

Sorry, forgot to picture the final step polish and sealant but same brand and is a white fluid.
































































50/50 in progress



















50/50 shot


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

A job well done. It's amazing how many people hear 'Steel Wool' and think Brillo Pad without realising how many different grades there are, and how gentle, yet effective, the finest '0000 Grade' is. 
I've been using Steel Wool on bare alloy for years, and finishing off with Solvol Autosol.
Derek.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing what a difference that has made,time well spent.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> A job well done. It's amazing how many people hear 'Steel Wool' and think Brillo Pad without realising how many different grades there are, and how gentle, yet effective, the finest '0000 Grade' is.
> I've been using Steel Wool on bare alloy for years, and finishing off with Solvol Autosol.
> Derek.


Thank you and couldnt agree more - the difference it made to my old BMW on the chrome trim around the windows was amazing, they were all tarnished and came up like new and now this has impressed me just as much.

Such a simple job too to get creat results.


----------

